# Anyone wanna sell any deer meat?



## Chasin Tail (Aug 4, 2010)

I only do fishing, but love to eat deer meat. Does anyone have any deer meat they may wanna sell to make room for the season? Just let me know. Thank You


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

I think thats illegal, not sure! You mite do better asking to trade some deer meat for fish meat??!! LOL GG


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

*deer meat*

yes it is illegal to sell any type of wild game in the state of Flordia and Alabama


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Where you located?


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I've got some King Mackerel and Amberjack i'd trade for some deer or alligator!


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Might want to delete that post and start over???? Hint moderators!! Then again, maybe it is FWC trying to set the hook!!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I cannot sell you any meat, but would be happy to give you some. Pm me with your number.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

wackydaddy said:


> I've got some King Mackerel and Amberjack i'd trade for some deer or alligator!


 Make that Grouper, Scamp, Trigger, Wahoo or Mingo and I'll talk Trade for Alligator


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

mmm deer meat.. man it has been too long since ive had deer. I really need to get back into hunting.. Spooney I forgot to tell you deer meat is required for any good bow sale..


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

PompNewbie said:


> mmm deer meat.. man it has been too long since ive had deer. I really need to get back into hunting.. Spooney I forgot to tell you deer meat is required for any good bow sale..


Lol, I think I can manage that. Only have some roasts but I'll bring a few. You want me to come by at 3:30 or after 8:00? Gonna be over in your neighborhood tomorrow.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

whatever is better for you I wont be home till 5pm but son will be here


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

wackydaddy said:


> I've got some King Mackerel and Amberjack i'd trade for some deer or alligator!


Ill throw in some croaker and white trout to sweeten the deal:thumbdown::thumbdown: Come On Man!! Seriously?? Green Meat and Worm Donkeys are trash fish.... Where are you from??? Obviously not a native...


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Ill throw in some croaker and white trout to sweeten the deal:thumbdown::thumbdown: Come On Man!! Seriously?? Green Meat and Worm Donkeys are trash fish.... Where are you from??? Obviously not a native...


 

Actually I would love some fresh grilled amberjack sammiches.


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 4, 2010)

Well I have had several pm's offering me free deer meat....did not know that I could not give a few bucks for a little to a private hunter and private person...didnt know big GOVERNMENT controlled that as well. Anyways I appreciate it fellas! I am also willing to come get it for "free"


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Chasin Tail said:


> Well I have had several pm's offering me free deer meat....did not know that I could not give a few bucks for a little to a private hunter and private person...didnt know big GOVERNMENT controlled that as well. Anyways I appreciate it fellas! I am also willing to come get it for "free"


You can pay for the proc. thats it. Some of the meet proc. in AL have a sell at the end of the year on all the deer meet not picked up by the 1st week of FEB. but all you are paying for is the Proc. fees that haven't been pay'd.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

Chasin Tail said:


> Well I have had several pm's offering me free deer meat....did not know that I could not give a few bucks for a little to a private hunter and private person...didnt know big GOVERNMENT controlled that as well. Anyways I appreciate it fellas! I am also willing to come get it for "free"


You'll get less jail time for selling a child than you would for selling deer...:001_huh:


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Chasin Tail said:


> Well I have had several pm's offering me free deer meat....did not know that I could not give a few bucks for a little to a private hunter and private person...didnt know big GOVERNMENT controlled that as well. Anyways I appreciate it fellas! I am also willing to come get it for "free"


If you could sell deer meat there would be night riders shooting everything that moved..........I can say that because I was young once and grew up in Alabama. I did my share of shining


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

I have quite a bit of hamburger left, but no sausage. I would be glad to give some to anyone who NEEDS it after the first one is on the ground this year.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I haven't had deer in a few years, usually get it when I visit family and they cook it up. If anybody was giving some away I would love some deer meat, including that hamburger offer...and would be more than appreciative!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Is there anyone on here who would be willing to meet with about an hours notice around Crestview or Holt, who would be willing to take a whole deer to skin/clean themselves?


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Ill throw in some croaker and white trout to sweeten the deal:thumbdown::thumbdown: Come On Man!! Seriously?? Green Meat and Worm Donkeys are trash fish.... Where are you from??? Obviously not a native...


I can only offer what i've got, and as you've learned in recent posts these badass AJ's haven't had worms for a few years now...and oh i'm native, and if you weren't so afraid of getting thrown out 30 miles offshore I'd invite you out to show you I know more than you. 
Some people enjoy a good smoked king dip and a nice grilled AJ fillet 6 inches thick, apparently you're too chicken for too many things.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

jsh1904 said:


> Actually I would love some fresh grilled amberjack sammiches.


My point exactly, Mullet Hunter was just trash talking, he does that periodically, he thinks harassing me is a form of hunting, so that's what he does. :yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:

My next trip out I'll try to get you some AJ's fillet's, how does that sound?


----------



## Rolls Tide (Feb 2, 2012)

*Posting Police....*

I cant believe that the mod. Of this site will jump on for sale post or one from someone not a regular, but let this post go so long. If any of yall were even thinking of this lookout. Smells like a sting to me.....


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I think it's illegal to sale, offer for sale or TRADE wild game in most states. As for doing ANYTHING with a reef fish do so knowing they're FEDERALLY regulated. Why not toss in a few ducks and some dove too! Maybe a little Bald Eagle breast and some gator tails! Read a story online where a guy was trading crappie for shrimp in MS and guess who he was trading with? The wardens. They hit him with like 10 charges. He can't fish for 5 years.


----------



## Rolls Tide (Feb 2, 2012)

Exactly what I was getting at. This post should have been done away with long ago.....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*You can purchased deer meat, google it and you will find farms, in other states, that will ship to any state.*


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

saltgrass said:


> You can pay for the proc. thats it. Some of the meet proc. in AL have a sell at the end of the year on all the deer meet not picked up by the 1st week of FEB. but all you are paying for is the Proc. fees that haven't been pay'd.


In that case, all he has to do is pay for the "cleaning" of the animal. That way he doesn't feel bad for taking game from someone that spent money to harvest the game. There are hoops, just gotta know which ones to jump through.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

BigRed I wouln't want to go in front of a judge trying to explain that I was paying for the cleaning of the deer as I loaded up the meat into my cooler. Just not worth it!


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

*Tradio*

I heard about an old fellow who got on Tradio (a call in radio trading show) who wanted to trade some deer meat for firewood. A FWC officer was listening to the show, and later showed up at his door, completed the transaction, then arrested or fined him.

Or did the FWC officer call in and offer firewood for deer meat? Can't remember the details now.

I wouldn't even play semantics or do any wink-winking. Not worth it.


----------

